# Dogue Puppy



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Thought I'd share these 7 week old puppy pics.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my........Absolutely adorable  have given you a rep for these pics


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww too cute.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful puppy!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Snoringbear said:


> Thought I'd share these 7 week old puppy pics.


Great piccys hun whic kennels he/she from (yes am nosey )


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww what a gorgeous pup!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

I want him!!!
Whatabout a swop?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

leoti said:


> Great piccys hun whic kennels he/she from (yes am nosey )


Redripraw, Cetje and Moby lines


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Stunning pup gorg .


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_ah wow how wrinkly !!! love it, sqishy wishy faces hehehe :blushing:_


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Urchin (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi I'm new here, I joined cos we are hoping to get a DDB puppy in a few months when our kitchen extension is finished  Lovely pics!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful puppy! Thanks for posting these pics!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute....lovely pics.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww i want!!! lol! x


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Awwww shes ADORABLE were hoping to be owned by a bordeaux some time in the future. Congrats


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Beautiful! That puppy is going to grow up to be one HUGE dog.


----------



## WaggyTail (Aug 11, 2009)

What a cutie, huge paws already. Very cute dog.


----------



## LittleMissSee (Jul 27, 2009)

Beautiful puppy - I love these dogs
xxx


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

i was not looking me not in love :001_tt2:


----------

